# Las Vegas Info Needed



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Vegas Virgin needs info... 

Need to be placed on Las Vegas mailing lists & would appreciate recent mailings forwarded to me.

J Workman
PO BOX 224
Greenup, KY 41144

Cannot currently email, PM is the only way I can converse.

Thanks in advance.

Joe...


.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

The thought of hitting up loads of web Vegas web pages for info is daunting, and I'm sure some here have done the vetting.


Joe:

:boohoo:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

What particular information are you looking for in regards to Vegas? If you would be more specific I am sure somebody here can help.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I've lived in Vegas for the past 13 or so years. What would you like to know?


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Places; hotels, restaurants, gaming tables. Just a vacation atmosphere where I might make a few bucks to blow on cigars.


Joe


.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

... Or lose my ass... :deadhorse:


Joe


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Cigar friendly?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Most casinos are cigar friendly. Where to stay, eat, gamble, etc all really depend on what you like and how much you want to spend.

Cigars:
Casa Fuente in the Forum Shops at Caesars Palace - Pricey but good.
Cigarbox - My favorite place to shop. Incredible selection and knowledge. Odd hours.
Pheasant Cigars - Great selection and friendly.

There are plenty of other places in town but the above will have just about everything. There is also the Havana Cigar Bar on Paradise and Napoleans in the Paris which are good places to go and have a drink and get a smoke. Napoleons is a little pricey though but has great entertainment in the evening.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuentes Heaven. NOW we're getting somewhere!

Joe


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Which "Chamber of Commerce" is the REAL one to contact? Too many fake ones to slug thru on the net. And which are the best Cigar fests, swag-wise?

Joe,

:dunno:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Lots of informed opinions hereabouts on Lost Wages. It's one of my favorite places, oddly enough.

I know they don't get much press and the prices aren't exactly fabulous, but Davidoff in the Venetian is worth a drop-in.

One of my favorite things to do while there is to wander the canal shops with my wife, duck into Davidoff while she is looking at purses or somesuch thing, and then walk the strip down to the Paris. The bar in the middle of the gaming floor just suits me for some reason. Not that it is particularly fancy or anything, but you're in the middle of everything, there are always a few games on the tv's and the drinks are good.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got NO interest in ANY sports, whatsoever. Well... A bit of weekness for woman's gymnastics.

Joe

C'mon, there's a lot of Vegas folks who are keeping mum on this thread. I need helpful information. I have loads of RGs to pass out to helpful folks.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Like said before, you have to go to Casa Fuente, but all youll find there are Fuentes. Pheasant Cigars has a bit of everything and its a nice place to relax, plus theres an In N Out right next to it. Cigar box is the place were i get all my Opus Xs and Anejos, nice small place too. Don Yeyo is a good place too see how cigars are rolled, not a fan of there cigars 2 much but become ok with some rest.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Casa Fuente is on the list o' stops, for sure.




Joe


.:hail::hail:


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Are you looking for more cigar info or do you want some restaurant recommendations, etc?


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

cheese said:


> Are you looking for more cigar info or do you want some restaurant recommendations, etc?


Cheap eats - small portions - no seafood, 'cept perhaps a fried white patty sandwich.

Joe


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

beercritic said:


> Cheap eats - small portions - no seafood, 'cept perhaps a fried white patty sandwich. Cheesesteaks. Sandwiches. Burgers. Etc...
> 
> Joe


.
.
.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by beercritic
> Cheap eats - small portions - no seafood, 'cept perhaps a fried white patty sandwich. Cheesesteaks. Sandwiches. Burgers. Etc...
> 
> Joe


In-N-Out Burger


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Always wanted to try In/Out. Must be a West coast thing.



Joe


.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

beercritic said:


> C'mon, there's a lot of Vegas folks who are keeping mum on this thread. I need helpful information. I have loads of RGs to pass out to helpful folks.


*Ellis Island* - This little casino east of Bally's has home-brewed root beer (yummy!) and a bang-up $7.95 steak special. It's not on the menu, so you have to ask for it. But, it's there and it's delightfully good, maybe the best steak dinner $8 can buy you in this town. Plus they throw in a micro-brew or root beer for gratis. Thursday nights, the pizza joint in here has two-for-one slices, and you can fill up for a couple bucks.
*Four Queens* - Prime rib, once again. For $9 this one is a pretty good meal at dinnertime. The coffee shop is nice and the slab is a fair cut. Use the *American Casino Guide* two-for-one and make it $4.50.

I also find the food at Bill's Gambling Hall to be of high value and pretty darn fine quality. The cheap eats that Vegas was once famous for have gone the way of the mob for the most part. The above places come with high regard from friends of mine who are in the know and have actually been there to eat the food. Bill's is one of my fav's for a good cheap meal.

If you want the best bang for buck then head downtown as you will find decent food and cheap drinks for the most part. I love the charm, the prices, and the rooms at the Golden Nugget are great.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds yummy.

What is this "American Casino Guide" of which you speak?


Joe,
.
.
.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

beercritic said:


> Sounds yummy.
> 
> What is this "American Casino Guide" of which you speak?
> 
> ...


Go to American Casino Guide. com. The most important aspect of Vegas Coupons is that most of them are buy one get one free. They are definitely geared to the accompanied traveler.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone offering free WiFi in Vegas.

Joe,


.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

One of the ways to guarantee yourself free Wifi is to stay at a major hotel brand just off the strip. Typical business hotels under the Marriott and Holiday Inn brands abound in Las Vegas and the majority of them will offer free Wifi.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Jay106n said:


> In-N-Out Burger


can I get a double-double grilled onion, to tomato
animal fries and a coke


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Animal Fries FTW!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Jay106n said:


> Animal Fries FTW!


Just google it and be amazed.


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

If you planning your vacation tip for US, Then new York is the best option for vacation trip. Las Vegas is best cite of New York, LA is nice if you stick to West LA/Santa Monica. Chicago is a great city also.


----------

